# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Robot Learning, Georgia Institute for Robotics and Intelligent Machines, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Georgia Institute for Robotics and Intelligent Machines

----------


## Airicist

Simon CHI 2010 Interactive Learning

Published on Oct 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Active Keyframe based Learning From Demonstration

Published on Oct 22, 2013

----------

